#ubuntu-my 2011-10-17
<ApOgEE> ...
<sweemeng> .....?
<ApOgEE> o/ ak47suk1 
<ApOgEE> huhu mfauzirahman 
<ApOgEE> wtf ejat 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<ejat> wt smurfs .. 
<ejat> bile nak submit re-approval ?
<ApOgEE> ejat: xmo tambah event taiping ke?
<ejat> boleh jerk .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kasi gambar&report sket... 
<ApOgEE> date, time, venue, activity
<ejat> gmbar nanti i mintak kat mcmc @ wmfirdaus
<ejat> gile penat n mencabar 
<ejat> kilat , hujan lebat 
<ejat> ribut angin 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> perjuangan demi anak bangsa .. 
<ApOgEE> u re the best! keepidap!
<ApOgEE> ejat: CD ubuntu berapa banyak je LoCo boelh order?
<ApOgEE> *boleh
<ejat> mana leh order dah preset dah 
<ejat> 275 , 50 , 50 rasenye 
<ejat> nape dieorang x dload je ? 
<ApOgEE> owh, so next month bleh dpt 275 pcs?
<ejat> slalu nye i akan post ke nbliang utk seberang .. 
<ejat> jugak .. 
<ApOgEE> mungkin terlalu newbies, x reti burn iso kot
<ApOgEE> aku siap kata, kalo diorg nak CD, aku bleh tolong burnkan, pastu exchange one to one blank CD... kalo tak, x de bajet aku nak sponsor CD kosong... hehehe
<ApOgEE> ramai gak yg nak camtu...
<ApOgEE> kalo USB thumbdrive, aku bleh tolong buat, pastu bayar kat aku harga thumbdrive
<ApOgEE> camtu je la yg aku bleh tolong
<ApOgEE> kalo ada modal lebih, aku beli thumbdrive bebanyak kat kingston/sandisk, pastu bikin siap2... pastu kalo ada event bleh la offer... amacam ejat ?
<ejat> ok jerk .. jgn la kasi pree .. jual la .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ooo... boleh jual ke? tak kene tiaw ke?... hehehe
<ApOgEE> kalo boleh jual, alhamdulillah... ada lagi sumber income... hehehehe
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> salam ejat ApOgEE 
<ejat> nape plak x bleh ….
<ejat> lagi pun .. penerima netbook 1 malaysia x de cdrom 
<ejat> semua boot usb drive jer training semlm 
<ejat> wsalam ak47suk1 
<ak47suk1> kewl ejat 
<ak47suk1> netbook memang biasa takde cdrom
<mfauzirahman> diorang nak CD yg ada logo ubuntu kot...buat collection
<mfauzirahman> usb pun sama...
<mfauzirahman> hehehehe
 * sweemeng smell opportunity
<sweemeng> jom buat
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE the expert...
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE : jual harga thumbdrive laa kot
<ejat> ApOgEE : aritu i replicate kat kedai gak .. 
<ejat> tp without the cd jacket 
<ejat> ade gak tanye harga in include je jacket cover cd
<virusz> howdy2
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: jomjom
<sweemeng> modal pendrive berapa
 * sweemeng lekat sticker jer
<mfauzirahman> nak beli byk company aku ada supply...hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> tp yg 1gb xde plak...4gb keatas aje
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<ApOgEE> hehehe dan hehehehehe
<ApOgEE> boleh tambah produk kedaigeek pasnih
<mfauzirahman> boleh....
 * ApOgEE boleh screenprint kat atas thumbdrive kasi ada jenama ubuntu... huhuhu
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: 4gb pun dah murah sekarang... so, xde masalah rasanya
<mfauzirahman> tp nak buat ISO kat USB 1gb pun dah cukup
<ApOgEE> aku cuma kene cari modal lebih sikit utk amik stok
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ya betul... kalo 4gb pun takde masalah juga. selebihnya boleh guna untuk persistent data
<sweemeng> ubuntu tak boleh la
<sweemeng> trademark
<ApOgEE> bila dia boot guna USB tu, boleh install apps
<ApOgEE> dlm live USB boleh install aplikasi dan persistent, boleh set wallpaper dsb, next boot dia kuar previous setting
<mfauzirahman> ooo ok
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: marketing/awareness purpose pun takleh ke?
<sweemeng> boleh kot
<sweemeng> tapi untuk commercial kena fikir sikit
<sweemeng> kena tanya
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: mungkin boleh, sebab barang dalam tu ubuntu. bukan barang lain
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: even commercial
<sweemeng> hmmm
<ApOgEE> abestu, kalo orang jual pc pre-installed ubuntu, takkan takleh tampal sticker ubuntu powered kat situ?
<sweemeng> need to cofirm though
 * sweemeng don't really know
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: nak kene tanya sapa?
<mfauzirahman> suruh ejat tanya masa UDS kot...hehehe
<sweemeng> penggunaan nama untuk 
<sweemeng> ubuntu
<sweemeng> jika kita jual pendrive yang ada ubuntu
<ApOgEE> tanya mark shuttleworth, dia ada kata haritu, as long as Ubuntu brand refered to Ubuntu, then it's OK. takleh nak refer as karipap jenama ubuntu
<ApOgEE> itu baru salah
<sweemeng> ok
<ApOgEE> ke guane?
<mfauzirahman> dok tahu laa kawe...
 * ApOgEE kene tunggu sabdfl online kat irc baru nak tanya... heheh
<ApOgEE> wb hyperair 
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: tapi mark shuttleworth bukanlah CEO Canonical lagi sekarang... L0L
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> kene tanya Jane Silber pulak la... ;p
 * ApOgEE terfikir nak screenprint atas CD... pastu jual. hehehehe hehehe dan hehehehe lagi.
<ApOgEE> hanya kerana diorg semua nak CD ada tulis ubuntu/fedora/debian/wtf ...
<ApOgEE> meh aku screenprintkan kat atas CD2 tu semua. pastu jual... OK tak?
<mfauzirahman> jual aje...hehehe...lain laa kalu ada yg sponsor...nak free semuanya susah laa...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: nak jual, kene ada pembeli... kalo xde sapa nak, x guna gak
<ApOgEE> yo KatieKitty 
<KatieKitty> yo
<mfauzirahman> kena bukak kedai dulu bro...hehehe
<ApOgEE> takpe, tgh bikin projek lain ni. nanti dah clear, aku bukak la kedaigeek aku
<mfauzirahman> good luck ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: thanks for your support!
<virusz> howdy
<virusz> ApOgEE: apesal tak datang aritu
<ApOgEE> virusz: bizi lah, aku memain je... lama dah x snook pun.
<virusz> hehehe
<ApOgEE> bukan terel pun main. main ngan kau, sah2 sayur aku
<virusz> tarak hal la...hehehe
<virusz> isk takdela sampai sayur
<virusz> macam aku wakil malaysia je bunyinye...aisehh
<ApOgEE> eh, ko bukan anak buah Sam Chong ke?... 
<virusz> aisehh
<virusz> dahsyat jugak tu perli
<virusz> hahahhahaa
<ApOgEE> ke Rory Thor the champion?
<ApOgEE> ;p
<virusz> chett
<virusz> hehehehe
<virusz> ko keje ke belaja?
<ApOgEE> ke Mohd Reza?
<virusz> reza tu aku kenal
<virusz> dia ade kedai snuker 
<ApOgEE> ha... kan
<virusz> kawin dengan kawan aku effy
<ApOgEE> aku dah kata, mesti ko geng2 champion ni
<virusz> dia duk kat tropicana pastu keje tutor snuker kat qatar
<virusz> kuang2
<virusz> tapi takdela seterer dia
<virusz> kalau main ngan dia 30 point bagi dulu pun tak menang
<virusz> reza kawan ko gak ke?
<virusz> ko lepak snuker ou?
<ApOgEE> aku belajar lagi... tak tau la bila aku nak abes belajar... belajar sampai mati... 
<virusz> belaja kat ne?kos ape?saje sibuk nak tahu...hahaha
<ApOgEE> virusz: tak lah, aku tengok tv je la, star camtu mana nak pandang org kampung cam aku, main kat snuker bawah pokok, tabur bedak siam
<virusz> chettt
<virusz> ntah2 ko satu team ngan dia
<ApOgEE> aku belajar kat UTM semarak
<virusz> oooo
<ApOgEE> ko?
<virusz> aku keje
<ApOgEE> keje apa?
<virusz> driver
<ApOgEE> oooo.. driver coder ke?
<virusz> chett
<virusz> mane de hahahhah
<ApOgEE> ko tulis driver untuk hardware mana?
<virusz> driver bawak penum[ang
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<ApOgEE> tapi driver bawak penumpang biasanya keje pegang stereng, manade dok depan pc... 
<virusz> sebab cuti sekarang
<virusz> semalam da keje arini cuti plak
<virusz> standby je arini
<ApOgEE> oooo, tapi ko terer ubuntu gak eh?
<ApOgEE> jarang jumpa driver yg terer IT ni
<virusz> sebab abg aku dia network engineer utk CISCO
<virusz> aku tumpang la sekaki belaja ngan dia
<ApOgEE> owh... kira ko terpengaruh ngan abg ko la ni
<virusz> ak ah...hehhehe....
<virusz> bosan asyik cuti jer...next week baru kene bawak penumpang pegi jauh skit
<ApOgEE> ok lah bro, aku nak balik... wife aku dah bising dah tu... punch card dah lama dah bunyik
<virusz> aiseh
<virusz> tipu...kate belaja
<virusz> kakakakkaa
<virusz> okla bro
<ApOgEE> aku belajar part time
<virusz> ooo ok
<ApOgEE> SPACE UTM
<virusz> jarak jauh
<ApOgEE> ya pandai
<ApOgEE> tu pasal aku kata, belaja sampai mati
<ApOgEE> tak abis2
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<virusz> aku keje ngan MAS..datangla airport aku belanja
<virusz> ehhehehheh
<virusz> biasela name pun belaja
<ApOgEE> cool... nanti aku dtg airport. camne nak cari ko?
<ApOgEE> ko driver kapal terbang ke ape?
<virusz> cakap je First Officer Razlan..
<virusz> airbus
<virusz> triple 7
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<ApOgEE> mesti ko kenal kawan aku... itiknila
<virusz> itiknila??
<virusz> name betul ape?
<virusz> aku batch dari melaka...mungkin penah jupe kot
<virusz> skrg ramai jer yang baru
<ApOgEE> wan fahmi
<ApOgEE> dia pun pengguna Ubuntu juga
<virusz> oo..aku baru je join channel nie..sbb baru tau ade
<virusz> hehehe
<virusz> fahmi tak kenal la...mungkin penah teserempak
<virusz> aku da 30 da
<virusz> mungkin dia batch baru kot
<ApOgEE> Wan Muhammad Fahmi bin Wan Azmi
<ApOgEE> lama dah dia
<virusz> bolela aku cari nanti
<virusz> pilot+ubuntu
<virusz> hehehehee
<virusz> nanti bole lepak...
<ApOgEE> aku kenal dia 2009, dia dah pakai ubuntu
<ApOgEE> kat channel ni la
<virusz> ooo...pengguna setia ubuntu la nie...
<virusz> ooo
<virusz> aku baru jer join aritu
<ApOgEE> tak caya ko search log lama... 
<virusz> mase mula2 chat ngan ko tu aku baru masuk
<virusz> maksud aku batch lame tu batch kat tmpt keje 
<virusz> hehehhehe
<virusz> aku baru je tau ade ubuntu-my nie
<ApOgEE> ooo, aku pun baru je... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> ;)
<virusz> heheheeh
<virusz> ko ade tulis dalam wiki ke?
<virusz> bagus tu
<ApOgEE> virusz: tu pasal la aku kata haritu, salam perkenalan... sbb aku baru nampak ko dlm channel ni
<virusz> hahahhaaa
<virusz> tu la pasal
<ApOgEE> so, jumpa sorang lagi pilot yg guna ubuntu 
<virusz> aku nie budak baru disini...sila bagi tunjuk ajar
<virusz> hehehe
<virusz> aku ingatkan pilot ramai pg clubbing jer
<ApOgEE> virusz: takde baru lama kat sini...
<ApOgEE> sama je
<ApOgEE> join je
<virusz> oh ok
<virusz> heheheh
<ApOgEE> ok lah bro, kalo senang2 bleh lepak ngeteh sama.. bleh cerita panjang
<ApOgEE> wife aku dah call ni
<ApOgEE> huhuhu
<virusz> oryte no hal
<ApOgEE> see ya
<virusz> ok
<virusz> c ya
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-18
<sweemeng> live long and prosper everyone
<ApOgEE> lol mfauzirahman ak47suk1 
<mfauzirahman> yap ah loi
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<sweemeng_> yap siala?
<sweemeng_> siapa?
<mfauzirahman> xde sape...aku merapu ngantuk nie..hahaha
<ak47suk1> lol mfauzirahman ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> hehe
<UbuntuM3> halooo~
<ApOgEE> halo UbuntuM3 
<UbuntuM3> hehee
<ak47suk1> senyapje sini
<UbuntuM3> hye akatsuki
<ak47suk1> semua pakat pacak eggdrop je ke apa
<ak47suk1> hye UbuntuM3 
<mfauzirahman> login & see
<UbuntuM3> hehee
<UbuntuM3> xlepak tbd?
<UbuntuM3> hehe'
<mfauzirahman> mood kenyang
<UbuntuM3> sama la
<UbuntuM3> :D
<UbuntuM3> mane best lagi? gnome 3 ke unnity?
<mfauzirahman> aku gnome...
<UbuntuM3> 11.10?
<mfauzirahman> yes 11.10
<UbuntuM3> ooo
<mfauzirahman> yg lain?
<UbuntuM3> aku xdpt guna gnome 3eh
<UbuntuM3> :(
<mfauzirahman> nape plak?
<UbuntuM3> erm...
<UbuntuM3> jd mcm ni ha...
<UbuntuM3> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298007_10150358318145789_837055788_8081779_311657097_n.jpg
<mfauzirahman> oooppsss...
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE & the gengs bleh tolong x?
<mfauzirahman> aku penah plak ada masalh nie
<UbuntuM3> itula...
<UbuntuM3> skg guna unity la dlu...
<UbuntuM3> ermn..
<mfauzirahman> ak47suk1 :
<mfauzirahman> UbuntuM3 : kat gnome tweak tool...Desktop...Have file manager handle the desktop...offkan dia dulu tgk
<UbuntuMe> errrr....
<UbuntuMe> ubuntu tweak ke ccsm?
<mfauzirahman> ko install dulu gnome tweak tool...sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<UbuntuMe> jap ek
<mfauzirahman> ccsm lain
<UbuntuMe> tgh download game
<UbuntuMe> hehee
<UbuntuMe> hehe
<mfauzirahman> sementara korang diam...aku g solat dulu...mana2 yg belum...jom follow
<ApOgEE> ak47suk1: UbuntuMe 
<ApOgEE> lol.. 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: apa cer?
<mfauzirahman> citer ape yg ko nak ApOgEE? hehehe
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> aku nak pi kuar jap... x perasan tadi
<ApOgEE> tgh keje
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<ApOgEE> hehehe hehehe dan hehehe
<mfauzirahman> hidup mesti ceria maa
<ApOgEE> UbuntuMe: tbd?
<mfauzirahman> UbuntuM3 : dah settle ke belum masalah ko?
<ApOgEE> UbuntuM3: dan UbuntuMe adalah orang yg sama
<ApOgEE> ;p
<mfauzirahman> yeke? eden dok tahu pong
<ApOgEE> heheh...
<ApOgEE> ip address menjelaskan segalanya
<mfauzirahman> pakai 2 ID nooo
<ApOgEE> pakai 200 id pun, kalu x jawab, x guna juga
<mfauzirahman> tue laa pasal...td ckp ada masalah
<mfauzirahman> tgh mengupdate kot
<ApOgEE> mungkin dia tidak berada di depan keyboard, atau wayar keyboard digigit kucing
<ApOgEE> atau dia sedang mengejar mouse dia berlari-lari
<ApOgEE> atau ... huh, banyak pulak spekulasi aku
<ApOgEE> ok lah, aku nak kuar pi bank.. manalah tau bank nak bagi aku duit harini
<ApOgEE> c ya
<mfauzirahman> bg aku sket
<ak47suk1> hehhe mfauzirahman 
<UbuntuMe> hye
<UbuntuMe> belom lagi...
<UbuntuMe> err...
<UbuntuM3> now ok...
<UbuntuM3> hehe
<UbuntuM3> td 2 xirc on
<UbuntuM3> mmg ler
<UbuntuM3> huhuu
<mfauzirahman> ape yg dah ok
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> ...
<UbuntuM3> mmm
<sabilybadr> assalamu alaikum sumer.,
<ApOgEE> waalaikum salam sabilybadr 
<sabilybadr> Ap0gEE, knp baju oneiric sya X sampai2 lg ea..
<ApOgEE> ada order? bila order?
<ApOgEE> maaf, tak tahu siapa sabilybadr. kenot check the system
<sabilybadr> lama daa, amiruddin ahmad
<ApOgEE> ooo amiruddin ahmad ye, jap aku cek
<sabilybadr> pos ke alamat lumut, prk
<sabilybadr> ok..x2
<sabilybadr> boleh bg no tracking pos laju tu tak?
<ApOgEE> jap, tgh cek
<sabilybadr> okay
<ameer> Ap0gEE, okay
<ApOgEE> ameer: ko punya dah berkurun dah sampai
<ameer> lol.., kat lak sangkut ni?
<ApOgEE> awal pagi jumaat lagi dah sampai
<ApOgEE> status delivered
<ameer> erm, fening la camni
<ameer> no tracking ada yak?
<ApOgEE> jap aku amik nama dan nombor pengenalan org yg terima tu
<ameer> ok..2
<ApOgEE> ameer: 14/10/2011 11:29:00 Item Successfully Delivered
<ApOgEE> SAHARUL, 829436 Sitiawan PPL
<ApOgEE> ada kenal itu SAHARUL?
<ameer> lansung tak kenal boh
<ApOgEE> mungkin kat opis ko kot
<ApOgEE> ameer: jap aku cari ko punya tracking number
<ameer> okay malam ni aku call tanya nama bdk tu
<ApOgEE> ameer: ko tengok sendiri kat EM026871835MY
<ApOgEE> tracking number EM026871835MY
<ameer> SAHARUL, 829436 Sitiawan PPL?
<ApOgEE> ko cek kat http://poslaju.com.my
<ameer> mlm ni kau call ofis tya nama bdk tu
<ApOgEE> ya... nombor tu mungkin nombor tentera dia kot, aku tatau korang pakai apa... biasanya nombor IC kat situ
<ApOgEE> ameer: for more details, ko boleh track & trace sendiri kat http://www.poslaju.com.my/
<ApOgEE> guna nombor tracking EM026871835MY
<ApOgEE> ok lah, aku nak balik rumah sudah...
<ApOgEE> see u later
<ameer> ok, Ap0gEE pepe hal aku kontek ko balik lah 9ti
<ameer> cal hp[ aku 0192299219
<ameer> sudo jom-solat-maghrib
<ApOgEE> ok ameer 
<UbuntuM3> yuhuuu
<UbuntuM3> msh sama gak la...
<meng> semua org pi tgk filem blu, sibuk ni
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-19
<ApOgEE> ...
<mfauzirahman> login aje...bz plak....budak aku mc....hehehe
<ApOgEE> lol
<sweemeng_> =.=
<ameer-ahmad> Assalamu alaikum wkh, mne Ap0gEE X nampak pon mlm ni.,
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-20
<sweemeng_> https://scraperwiki.com/scrapers/malaysian_mp_profile/
<sweemeng_> enjoy
<BuffaloSoldier> lamanya tak masuk sini
<BuffaloSoldier> hello hyperair KatieKitty SuMarDi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> live long and prosper BuffaloSoldier 
 * sweemeng fall in love in star trek now
<sweemeng> sorry
<BuffaloSoldier> how are you sweemeng ?
<sweemeng> good
<sweemeng> been fun
<BuffaloSoldier> that's good :) 
<hyperair> hello BuffaloSoldier 
<BuffaloSoldier> what's up hyperair?
 * BuffaloSoldier just can't get used to unity... using xfce/xubuntu now
<hyperair> BuffaloSoldier: prolog.
<BuffaloSoldier> prolog?
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> prolog assignment
<BuffaloSoldier> oo
<hyperair> horrible piece of thing
<BuffaloSoldier> programming logic?
<hyperair> er well something like that?
<hyperair> prolog the logic programming language
<BuffaloSoldier> must be fun eh :P
<hyperair> hell no.
<hyperair> just when i thought i'd done everything, amzi! prolog stack overflows
<hyperair> for god's sake, why can't the lecturer just use a proper prolog compiler like swipl or gprolog?
<hyperair> i had to reimplement a crapload of library functions like append/3, member/2, reverse/2, length/2
 * hyperair grumbles
<BuffaloSoldier> hyperair, because these days some lecturer don't know their subject matter good enough
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> i really wish i could say that statement wasn't true
<sweemeng> prolog real interesting stuff
<sweemeng> many use amzi
 * sweemeng remember the rule engine that amzi wrote
<sweemeng> wrote on the tutorial
<sweemeng> man i kinda miss that little guy
 * BuffaloSoldier googling amzi
 * sweemeng apologize to everyone, I have soft spot for obscure programming language
<sweemeng> amzi is a prolog vendor
<hyperair> sweemeng: amzi isn't optimizing my tail-recursions well enough. i need to add ugly cuts all over the place to get it to stop overflowing
<sweemeng> arrr
<sweemeng> so it seems
<hyperair> miserable piece of shit
<hyperair> needs to die in a fire.
<hyperair> and i can't figure out how to tell amzi! prolog to show me the choicepoints it's keeping so i can optimize my program properly
<sweemeng> it happens
<hyperair> so here i am stabbing in the dark adding cuts here and there.
<sweemeng> ouch
 * sweemeng remember that too
 * hyperair sighs
<sweemeng> https://scraperwiki.com/scrapers/malaysian_mp_profile/
<sweemeng> hoping you guys can make something out of this data
<sweemeng> part of a long list of stuff i am working on 
<sweemeng> on my free time
<sweemeng> it is open, and it is from your tax money(indirectly)
<BuffaloSoldier> sweemeng, no need to apologise for that :P
<sweemeng> lol
<wisevoyager> Selamat sore bapak!!
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-21
<ApOgEE> hola BuffaloSoldier 
<ApOgEE> lama x nampak
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: apa khabar?
<sweemeng> \|.../
<sweemeng> \|../
<BuffaloSoldier> ApOgEE, alhamdulillah... sihat :)
<BuffaloSoldier> how are you ApOgEE ?
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: biasa2 aje
<ApOgEE> o/ sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: apa projek sekarang?
<BuffaloSoldier> tarak yg menarik
<BuffaloSoldier> oneiric dah buat party lom?
<sweemeng> 0/
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> abe BuffaloSoldier ade
<BuffaloSoldier> ade
<ejat> abe BuffaloSoldier mau sponsor ka?
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: kl blom bikin party
<ApOgEE> jom...
<ApOgEE> nak lepak katne?
<ejat> wkend jerk la .. weekday skrang nie .. bz bangat .. 
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: bagi cadangan tempat... ke nak buat kat pelita mcm dulu ejat ?
<ApOgEE> ejat: ahad ni amacam?
<ejat> x menang tangan dah .. biasa la pencacai … berkhidmat/bekerja utk pendidikan generasi akan datang  
<BuffaloSoldier> rasta... weekend... petang
<ejat> huhu .. x aci dekat ngn abe BuffaloSoldier hoho
<BuffaloSoldier> time tu takda org sgt... leh conquer seluruh rasta
<BuffaloSoldier> dah aku yg cadang... mesti le dekat ngan aku :)
<ApOgEE> rasta tu katne? gmap satu
<BuffaloSoldier> standard laa tuh
<BuffaloSoldier> hahahahhaa
<ejat> btw .. ade benda penting kena pikiaq
<ejat> huhu x abis2 … RE-APPROVAL … 
<ejat> tekanan nie .. 
<ejat> interview with US embassy lambat la plak .. 
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ejat> ticket flight x leh nak confirm / book slagi x settle visa .. 
<ejat> :(
<ejat> serabut otak .. 
<ApOgEE> huk alah
<ApOgEE> ahad dtg la, lepak2 rehatkan minda
<ApOgEE> ye tak?
<ejat> x kan dpt result on 28 then br nak book ticket 29/30
<ejat> semlm g tgk real steel .. kasi ilang tepu otak 
<ApOgEE> lol... xleh book terus ke?
<ejat> ApOgEE : btw … bj bleh custome x .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: nak custom apa?
<ApOgEE> nak tambah apa?
<ejat> MCMC mintak survenior baju la plak … (me check pocket ade duit ke x )
<ejat> kasi general .. 
<ejat> logo ubuntu je kut ..  
<ApOgEE> owh, taknak tulisan Oneiric Ocelot?
<ApOgEE> bakpe?
<ejat> x kan la nak pakai kalau ade release baru 
<ApOgEE> Oneiric Ocelot tu latest release, kalo bagi yg tu pun takde hal...
<ejat> + x kan nak bg dieorang tiap2 kali release 
<ApOgEE> sapa yg x kan nak pakai?
<ejat> i … 
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<ejat> ahaks
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku masih pakai lagi t-shirt rakan komuniti 2008. dan ia membuatkan ramai orang tanya mana aku dpt
<ejat> yg pasti .. kalau daku ade rezeki sampai ke florida tu .. aku pakai bj yg ko buat tu 
<ejat> ApOgEE : aku pun ade lagi 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ApOgEE> old release / date menampakkan kita dah lama kenal ubuntu
<ejat> cuma .. : I DO IT WITH UBUNTU 
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<ejat> n UBUNTU GURU tu mana ntah 
<ejat> cari2 dalam umah x de la plak 
<ejat> I DO IT WITH UBUNTU yg ade sign DR MAHATHIR … agak2 boleh LELONG X ? 
<ejat> bidding .. aaks
<ejat> ahaks
<ApOgEE> ejat: letak kat fb 
<ejat> ngn satu lagi sign by DR SITI HASMAH 
<ApOgEE> kot2 ada yg nak 
<ejat> 1000 ? 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> 10000 ? 
<ejat> :P
<ApOgEE> lol.. sapa la yg nak beli 1k tu?
<wisevoyager> Assalamualaikum & salam 1 Malaysia..,
<wisevoyager> Ap0gEE, thx krn pos baju 0neiric 0celot rilis party tu.., :D
<wisevoyager> @ameer
<meetingology> wisevoyager: Error: "ameer" is not a valid command.
<ejat> mana la tau 
<ejat> kut2 ade
<ejat> ahaks 
<wisevoyager> ejat, ahaks ape?
<ejat> ahaks … kut2 ade org nak beli tshirt harga 1k
<wisevoyager> fuyoo! buat drp emas ke sampai 1K?
<ejat> mana la tau kut2 org nak bid sampai harga tu 
<ejat> [16:29:22] <ejat> I DO IT WITH UBUNTU yg ade sign DR MAHATHIR … agak2 boleh LELONG X ?
<wisevoyager> lol.. kalau ada ape salah nya
<ApOgEE> huhu
<ApOgEE> ok geng, chiow dulu.... mau sambung printing ini barang http://goo.gl/CdtCY
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: tanak order? 
<BuffaloSoldier> barang baik?
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: http://goo.gl/uag48
<BuffaloSoldier> tak bleh la bos... budget lari ini bulan
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: kalo mau, aku simpankan satu
<ApOgEE> apa saiz?
<BuffaloSoldier> ermmm
<BuffaloSoldier> S
<BuffaloSoldier> utk wife
<BuffaloSoldier> no need for me
<ApOgEE> huhu... ok, weekend ni jadi ke? aku x pnah pi rasta tu.. nak gak try
<BuffaloSoldier> dah confirm ke weekend ni?
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: kene confirm ngan ejat
<ApOgEE> kalo jadi, aku on je
<BuffaloSoldier> dah dpt gmap rasta?
<BuffaloSoldier> apa email address ko?
<BuffaloSoldier> kene check dulu...kot2 ada wedding
<ApOgEE> apogee[at]ubuntu.com
<BuffaloSoldier> sabtu confirm ada 3 wedding
<BuffaloSoldier> ahad clear kot... tapi kene confirm dulu
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: wedding sapa? atau dah jadi wedding photographer sekarang?
<BuffaloSoldier> wedding kawan
<BuffaloSoldier> aku fotografi fail
<ApOgEE> BuffaloSoldier: ahad le yg aku maksudkan
<ApOgEE> sabtu pun aku byk keje x siap lagi ni
<ApOgEE> phase 2 t-shirt pun belum siap lagi... ramai yg sedang menanti order diorg
<BuffaloSoldier> ahad tu nak buat pagi, tghari, petang, mlm?
<ApOgEE> petang ok kot
<ApOgEE> mlm leceh ar
<BuffaloSoldier> agree
<BuffaloSoldier> minum petang
<BuffaloSoldier> 3pm to 5pm
<BuffaloSoldier> ke awal sgt?
<ApOgEE> ya, setuju
<ApOgEE> ko ada add aku kat google+ tak?
<BuffaloSoldier> ada kot
<BuffaloSoldier> tapi jarang giler aku masuk g+
<BuffaloSoldier> dah tak sosial skang
<BuffaloSoldier> hahaha
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> x sosial xpe, jgn lost contact
<ApOgEE> ok lah, nak balik dah ni
<ApOgEE> see ya
<BuffaloSoldier> roger
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-22
<globe> Assalamualaiku sumer, saya newbie nak tumpang blajar ubuntu
<ak47suk1> wsalam globe 
<globe> ape khabar?
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-23
<BuffaloSoldier> Who has apogee contact number?
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-15
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> deensokmo
<deensokmo> Yup..
<deensokmo> Tgh memandu hu2
<darknite_> ok2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<excalibr> ya fairuz
<excalibr> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2180
<excalibr> Title: Model B now ships with 512MB of RAM | Raspberry Pi
<fairuz> aah baru punya
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<excalibr> ya fairuz
<fairuz> bagus jugak diorang naikkan ram
<fairuz> tak cukup kalau nak buat web server 256MB 
<excalibr> aku rasa cukup.. + swap space sikit
<fairuz> aku dah try hari tu, lembap
<excalibr> lembab respond ke camna? ko serve php ke atau static html?
<fairuz> php
<fairuz> contoh kalau aku refresh page, terus cpu load 100%
<excalibr> tak tau la tu..maybe sbb apache kot
<excalibr> lgpun arm
<fairuz> apache kot berat
<fairuz> takpun compiler yang diorang pakai tu tak optimize untuk processor tu
<fairuz> Memang beza kalau pakai compiler yg lama
<fairuz> slow
<excalibr> penreturns: o/
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<excalibr> wslm darknite_ 
<darknite_> tak sabar2 nk pakai ubuntu 12.10
<fairuz> wsalam
<excalibr> :)
<darknite_> aku dengar xada party realase erk
<darknite_> ataupun macam mana
<excalibr> diorg ni pernah buat rls party ke
<darknite_> entah
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> pernah hari tu
<fairuz> buat bbq
<excalibr> masa rls ke brpa?
 * excalibr tak pernah lagi join apa2 events ubuntu.my
<fairuz> release sebelum ni
<darknite_> so yg 12.10 ada tak party relase?
<fairuz> takdengar kabar berita pulak
<darknite_> yeke
<darknite_> sepatutnya 18 
<darknite_> 18 oct kan
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> check la kat fb punya loco, mana tau diorang ada borak psl release party
<fairuz> ha tu tanya bos ejat
<excalibr> abam ejat..kita tak buat release parteh ke?
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-16
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> apa khabar
<fairuz> baik
<excalibr> umm byk shows nak catch up
<fairuz> Movie skang apa yg best eh
<fairuz> lama tak tgk movie
<excalibr> fairuz: best tu subjektif :D
<fairuz> popular maksud aku :)
<excalibr> Prometheus kot
<excalibr> spaceshit and alien stuff..aku tgk cari tu cam biasa je cerita dia
<excalibr> *hari
<excalibr> tapi ramai org puji best
<fairuz> oo ok jugak tu
<fairuz> aku suka sci fy punya cerita
<fairuz> lanun2 suka gak :D
<excalibr> erm genre scifi ni jrg ada best
<excalibr> oh inception ko dah tengok?
<fairuz> mesti la dah
<fairuz> best tu
<excalibr> yep yg tu wajib tengok..one of the all-time highly rated
<excalibr> pastu ni..the hunger game
<excalibr> sequel district 9 rasanya
<fairuz> dah tgk jugak yg tu
<darknite_> susahsebut xmasuk erk
<fairuz> lama tak nampak dia kat sini
<fairuz> sibuk agaknye
<darknite_> sbb nk tanye dia
<excalibr> darknite_: ttg rls party ke
<darknite_> aah
<excalibr> hehe smgt betl darknite_ 
<darknite_> sbb nk minta cuti 
<darknite_> kalau dapat la kan
<fairuz> darknite_: tanya kat FB la dia slalu cek
<darknite_> aku xada fb
<darknite_> biasa la..keje la katakan
<darknite_> fairuz: xpe la..
<excalibr> ye susahsebut ni susah nampak kat irc..
<excalibr> aku prsn dia selalu aktif kat grup fb myubuntu
<darknite_> excalibr: yeke?
<excalibr> kenapa..tak percaye ke
<excalibr> ahaha
<fairuz> keja tak semesti takleh bukak fb :)
<fairuz> bukak kat rumah je
<fairuz> susahsebut: ada org cari ko tadi
<fairuz> nak tanya psl release party 12.10
<susahsebut> yo fairuz 
<susahsebut> sape tu yang cari?
<fairuz> darknite
<fairuz> aku suruh cari ko kat fb tapi takde fb katenye
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> masalahnya xde sape yang nak organise
<susahsebut> aku kat kelantan
<susahsebut> kang aku organise orang kl taknak turun kelantan pulak
<susahsebut> koh3
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> dia tanay jugak tak pernah ada party ke
<fairuz> aku cakap la ari tu ade je bbq
<susahsebut> itu la pasal masa ada bbq tak datang pulak dia. hehe
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> teringin gak nak buat bbq lagi tapi boleh tahan besar belanja woo. 
<susahsebut> belum citer susah lagi sebab aku duk jauh
<susahsebut> tapi memang happening
<susahsebut> siap dengan keluarga pulak tu
<susahsebut> haha
<susahsebut> err... kalau aku buat release party kelantan ko balik ke fairuz ? :p
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tak kot
<fairuz> kopak la
<fairuz> tersekat2 plak pc aku nih
<fairuz> adei
<susahsebut> pc tu mintak upgrade la tu :p
<fairuz> tekanan nya
<fairuz> pc opis takleh buat apa
<fairuz> ram 2GB je
<fairuz> firefox ngan pidgin ni pulak jenis pelahap
<fairuz> nautilus ni pun pelahap
<susahsebut> btul la. laptop aku yang 3gb ram pun suffer kalau bukak ff banyak tab. 
<fairuz> nak kena restat le ni
<fairuz> dah tutup ff pun slow lg
<fairuz> memory leak byk
<susahsebut> penreturns, tido ka? :p
<MyAzhax> salam, sori nyampuk..korang pkai ape? aku pkai xubuntu ringgan beb
<fairuz> kat opis ni aku pakai natty (gnome classic)
<MyAzhax> oh, natty berat..nak install pun take time hihiih..
<MyAzhax> aku dlm 5minit install, da boleh pkai =)
<MyAzhax>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MyAzhax> Mem:       2052624    1821892     230732          0     105776     888820
<MyAzhax> -/+ buffers/cache:     827296    1225328
<MyAzhax> Swap:      2085884      15260    2070624
<MyAzhax> ok cabut dlu ye, sok kije =)
<fairuz> sila2
<susahsebut> mari tido dah jam dua pagi. huhu
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-17
<shah`> !PING
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.431 seconds from shah`
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<excalibr> !command
<excalibr> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<excalibr> !ntfs
<lubotu2> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<excalibr> Title: AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<excalibr> MyAzhax: kenapa tak cinnamon? :)
<fairuz> huuuu
<fairuz> puiii gnome-screenshot
<excalibr> fairuz: kenapa tak shutter?
<excalibr> :D :D
<fairuz> tak tau dia bengong ke apa, aku rasa 2 hari lepas aku print screen tapi tak kuar apa2, aku bair je la
<fairuz> *biar
<fairuz> pastu perasan pc slow, baru hari ni perasan yang process gnome-screenshot to idup lg
<fairuz> makan cpu plak tu
<excalibr> prntscreen button dlm ubuntu pelik la
<excalibr> dia tak capture apa-apa kalau
<fairuz> tak tau la dia bengong sbb apa, sbb aku pakai ubuntu tapi nak print screen kat pc lain
<excalibr> ..ko bukan apa-apa menu
<fairuz> slalu ok je
<excalibr> buka
<fairuz> oo
<excalibr> kan?
<fairuz> aku skang ni bukak menu ke tak mmg tak jalan
<fairuz> dia dah bengong, nak kena restat tapi malas
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz> wtf la screenshot gnome ni haha
<excalibr> !screenshot > fairuz
<lubotu2> fairuz, please see my private message
<excalibr> ekeke
<excalibr> gerak dulu..
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<excalibr> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<excalibr> Title: Ask Ubuntu
<excalibr> Title: Ubuntu Forums
<excalibr> Title: Official Ubuntu Documentation
<excalibr> tsk..
<fairuz> buat ape tu kuikui
<excalibr> google
<excalibr> !google
<lubotu2> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<excalibr> !bing
<lubotu2> ban
<excalibr> oh rofl
<excalibr> !factoid
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-my's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<excalibr> takda benda yg plg bosan dari tunggu siap resize partition pd hd yg sarat dgn data
<fairuz> haha ptt pun duk main ngan bot
<excalibr> ya lama giler tunggu
<excalibr> it doesnt make sense
<excalibr> aku bagi contoh: bop[ddd ddd dd d dd]eop [free space]
<excalibr> b/eop=beginning/end of part.. d=data
<excalibr> bila aku resize dan grow part yg ada data tu ke free space
<excalibr> dia extend eop ke free space tu..pastu dia tolak semua data dlm part tu ke belakang
<excalibr> ni yg punca jadi lama sampai berjam2 lol
<excalibr> i mean srsly..kenapa tak leh extend eop ke free space pastu ambik few block of data dkt bop then letak kat eop yg dah jadi besar tu
<fairuz> excalibr: pelik gak kenape diorang buat mcm tu
<fairuz> ada sebab kot?
<excalibr> !welcome > penreturns 
<excalibr> !irssi
<lubotu2> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<excalibr> !shuttleworth
<lubotu2> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<excalibr> !obama
<excalibr> !kde
<lubotu2> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<excalibr> !lol
<lubotu2> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<excalibr> !irc-is-srs-biz
<excalibr> !why-so-srs
<excalibr> !stallman
<excalibr> !richard
<excalibr> !supybot
<excalibr> !rehash
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-18
<excalibr> hello
<unitedpotsmokers> hellow
<excalibr> apa khabar unitedpotsmokers
<fairuz> hello excalibr
<excalibr> helo fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<fairuz> apa bikin
<excalibr> grub rosak :'(
<excalibr> boot je keluar grub prompt
<fairuz> install la balik :D
<fairuz> pakai live cd, pastu install balik grub2
<excalibr> bior je la..tunggu install 12.10 je
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> lagi pun..blkid part tu dah mess up habis
<fairuz> excalibr: nak fresh install ke
<fairuz> aku dah lama tak fresh install ubuntu nih, duk upgrade je..
<fairuz> tu kdg2 ada benda pelik kluar haha
<excalibr> hehe
<excalibr> !isitout | fairuz
<lubotu2> fairuz: Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<shah`> o.O
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.864 seconds from shah`
<shah`> !rehash
<excalibr> !ping | lubotu2
<EggDrops> Error (excalibr) correct syntax is !ping ?target?
<lubotu2> lubotu2: another contentless ping... sigh...
<shah`> !uptime
<EggDrops> shah`: Saya sudah online selama 24 minutes 22 seconds. tuan!
<shah`> !rehash
<shah`> .geoip 139.62.155.82
<shah`> .geoip 139.62.155.82
<EggDrops> GeoBytes results for '139.62.155.82': Jacksonville, Florida, United States. Accuracy: 98%
<fairuz> sape tu
<shah`> ntah
<shah`> hihihi
<excalibr> sapa sapa?
<fairuz> haha aku baru dpt email dari IT admin, bgtau hard disk server penuh
<fairuz> dia kasi top ten pengguna terbyk
<fairuz> dan dan je aku no 1 celakak
<excalibr> cakap la balik tu tanda betapa produktifnya ko buat kerja
<excalibr> ekeke
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> aku pindah server lain je, tak delete pun
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> korng guna thin client ke
<excalibr> !isitout
<lubotu2> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<fairuz> excalibr: takde la
<excalibr> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fairuz> PC biasa je
<fairuz> tapi aku byk benda letak kat network disk
<fairuz> senang nak hantar pegi super computer kalau nak compile ke apa
<excalibr> oo makes sense
<fairuz> tapi aku punya home ni pun mount dari network
<fairuz> senang nak log in kat pc orang lain
<fairuz> hard disk pc ni aku rasa 100GB gitu je, aku tak pakai pun
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping excalibr
<fairuz_> penreturns: 
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_1> test
<excalibr> ahaks..tgh upgrade ubuntu
<excalibr> clean install
<fairuz_1> excalibr: aku upgrade je
<fairuz_1> tgh install package, tak siap lg
<fairuz_1> kenapa tak upgrade je excalibr
<fairuz_1> yeah masa utk restart
<fairuz_> oho upgrade suda
<fairuz_> akhirnya terminal aku dah ok
<fairuz_> upgrade 12.04 dari natty hari tu ada bug
<excalibr> sebab aku nak wipe out hd..nak repair partition kelmarin lol
<fairuz_> oo
<excalibr> malas nak tunggu, aku tutup terus komp camtu je
<excalibr> tapi disk tu ada clone backup..pasni just cherrypick files nak restore dari backup tu je la
<excalibr> :]
<fairuz_> ok la ade backup
<fairuz_> dah siap installke excalibr :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-19
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> apa khebr
<fairuz_home> excalibr: baik
<excalibr> _home? hari ni cuti ke
<fairuz_home> takde la, tgh siap nak gi opis
<fairuz_home> eh ko nampak aku punya nick fairuz_home eh?
<fairuz_home> wth, pidgin ada bug plak
<fairuz_home> (08:22:45 AM) faruz__: excalibr: baik
<fairuz_home> kat pidgin, aku nampak nick aku lain haha
<excalibr> aha dia tak update nicklist
<fairuz_home> tu la
<excalibr> fairuz* -> weechat
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> aku buka launchpad tadi keluar popup tanya nak install launchpad ke tak. aku klik yes pastu keluar launcher launchpad kat unity..right click kat launcher tu keluar menu semua ppa yg aku install
<excalibr> obamanotbad.jpg
<fairuz_home> :D
<excalibr> hmm mslh ext disk gagal automount (dbus error) masa plug in pun cam dah dibetulkan
<excalibr> selalu berlaku dlm 12.04 so tak sia-sia la aku install 12.10
<fairuz> aku time 12.04 ada bug terminal
<fairuz> ni dah ok
<excalibr> gnome terminal? bug camna tu
<fairuz> kalau aku set background image, dia nampak tembus belakang kalau aku tuka opacity tu
<fairuz> dari first day 12.04 lg aku ada bug tu
<excalibr> klu adjust opacity, bg image tu jadi 100% transparent dan dia tak respek value opacity?
<fairuz> dia respek, just spatutnya kalau ko set bg image, dia either kuar gamba tu full opacity atau itam terus untuk opacity 0. 
<fairuz> Tapi ni kalau opacity rendah, dia bukan kuar gamba blend ngan itam, tapi gamba blend ngan benda yg kat belakang
<excalibr> ahhh
<fairuz> faham kan problem aku hehe
<fairuz> kira kalau ko pakai gamba yang cerah, mesti la ko nak rendahkan opacity untuk kasi dia gelap sikit
<fairuz> tapi ni pegi tembus buat apa
<excalibr> aku terjumpa satu bug report psl ni ^ tapi status dia "undecided"..
<excalibr> agaknya diorang secara tak sengaja dah terfix bug ni kot
<fairuz> keke maybe la excalibr
<fairuz> aku dah file dah bug ni rasanya dulu
<excalibr> yes i meant that bug report :P
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> ades hari ni ada 3 series nak kena tengok
<excalibr> susah betul la
<fairuz> haha tengok series pun susah ka
<fairuz> terbaik chrome nih
<fairuz> kat ubuntu pun smooth je mcm dalam tetingkap
<fairuz> aku suka extension new tab dia
<excalibr> ye process-per-tab <3
<excalibr> tapi aku cuma guna chrome bila mls buka ff sebab penuh dgn tabs je lol
<fairuz> extension new tab tu yg kalau ko bukak new tab dia kluar tile2 besar tu
<excalibr> mcm ff punya tab group ke?
<excalibr> apa nama dia tu..panaroma?
<excalibr> err aku salah faham keke
<fairuz> nama dia new tab
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awesome-new-tab-page/mgmiemnjjchgkmgbeljfocdjjnpjnmcg
<excalibr> ahh benda ni..igtkan tab grouping
<excalibr> mcm windows8 punya metro
<fairuz> eh sapa tau kalau browse folder, mcm mana nak hide hidden file?
<fairuz> oh
<fairuz> right click je rupanya haha
<excalibr> http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/5672/how-can-you-fix-someone-elses-work-without-seeming-pretentious-mean-or-arroga
<fairuz> excalibr: tu la gunanya code review
<fairuz> boleh hentam2
<excalibr> haha seisi butthurt
<excalibr> tapi susah jgk klu berdepan dgn org yg suka guna senioriti dia utk reject pandangan org lain
<fairuz> mmg byk mcm tu
<fairuz> takleh buat apa
<darknite_> Assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<excalibr> wslm wbt
<excalibr> apa khabar darknite_ 
<darknite_> baik excalibr
<excalibr> ahaks darknite_ dah install 12.10?
<darknite_> sudah
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite_> aku dah sudah install,bagaimana dengan excalibr
<excalibr> kenapa 12.10 ni tak boleh tukar font titlebar
<excalibr> ke aku sorg je
<darknite_> entah la
<darknite_> sbb belum sempat explore lagik
<darknite_> hehehe
<fairuz> godek ape excalibr hehe
<darknite_> fairuz.. si excalibr cakap kat 12.10 dia xblh tukar fond titlebar
<fairuz> darknite_: aku boleh baca tu
<fairuz> =.=
<darknite_> hehehehe
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> penreturns: o/
<darknite_> fairuz...untity kat ubuntu 12.10 masih belum mature kan
<penreturns> \o
<fairuz> darknite_: tak tau.. aku bukan penggodek ubuntu.. tau guna je
 * fairuz end user
<darknite_> yeke?
<penreturns> kalau ikot unity 12.10 mmg ye
<penreturns> still tunggu feedback dr pengguna
<penreturns> so dari tu dorg dev 
<penreturns> n fix bugs
<darknite_> penreturns, diorang still pakai unity 6.8.0 kan
<penreturns> ikot kesesuaian community
<penreturns> xsure ler
<penreturns> sy cume join team reset je
<darknite_> i see
<penreturns> huhuhuhuh
<darknite_> saya nie end user ubuntu saje
<penreturns> same la
<excalibr> penreturns: team reset?
<penreturns> sy tukang tester n bg feedback je
<excalibr> ooh
<penreturns> bkn official team
<penreturns> tp team dr askubuntu
<penreturns> dorg dev python sc
<excalibr> eh askubuntu tu canonical punya ke atau dia affiliate dgn stackexchange?
<penreturns> SE
<excalibr> oic..sbb aku perasan ada staff canonical mcm run things kat site tu
<penreturns> mmg ramai
<penreturns> hehheeheh
<penreturns> n sane port paling senang nk join official member
<penreturns> kate dorg ler
<darknite_> penreturns,ko dah pakai ubuntu 12.10?
<penreturns> daa
<penreturns> huhuhu
<penreturns> tp kat vb je
<penreturns> tunggu alternate release
<darknite_> sama la..
<penreturns> hehehehe
<darknite_> aku pakai kat vmware saje
<penreturns> sy pakai nvidia
<penreturns> so bile boot blank
<penreturns> :3
<excalibr> kenapa alternate rls?
<excalibr> oo
<penreturns> text base
<excalibr> bukan ke std iso pun boleh run dlm text mode
<excalibr> tukar boot param dia rasanya
<penreturns> ohh tkn F5 eh
<penreturns> huhuuhuhh
<penreturns> padahal sy yg wat jawapan tu kat askubuntu
<penreturns> wakakkakka
<darknite_> wah...hebat la 
<penreturns> tp sy wat utk install oem
<excalibr> :D
<penreturns> da tue
<penreturns> pelupe
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> pergh..buka facebook dia tanya nak install benda alah webapp tu ke tak..
<excalibr> sori fb..i dont trust you
<excalibr> lol
<penreturns> wahahahhaah
<excalibr> ye fb..dan aku sampai skrg belum memaafkan ko bila ko add semua contact dlm phone book aku ke senarai friends suggestion
<penreturns> hahahaahahah
<penreturns> pi la join team
<penreturns> syokk
<excalibr> :'(
<darknite_> so far, ada release party?
<fairuz> dah release dah
<penreturns> loco my?
<fairuz> party sendiri2 je
<penreturns> xde
<fairuz> penreturns: bila nak tlg aku python ni :D
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<penreturns> tunggu free ler nk ngadap
<penreturns> now bz
<penreturns> sok submission
<fairuz> ok bereh, bila2 ko ada masa la
<darknite_> bkn ape..kat oversea ada release paraty
<penreturns> huhuuhuhh'
<penreturns> oversea mmg
<penreturns> sini xde yg nk volunteer
<penreturns> tu yg susah
<darknite_> ingatkan kat malaysia ada
<darknite_> tahun lepas sape yg volunteer
<penreturns> kite tunggu final 12.04 la
<penreturns> huhuhuuh
<fairuz> awal taun ari tu je darknite_ ada party
<darknite_> yeke
<fairuz> Ada bbq
<penreturns> \o/
<darknite_> wah..rugi tak pegi ari tuh
<penreturns> hehhehehehe
<penreturns> tugggu la nanti sy arrange satu utk loco
<darknite_> tapi saya nie keje shift..macam mana erk
<darknite_> hehe
<penreturns> hehehhe ala sy keje pon x tentu
<penreturns> ni blk
<penreturns> sok pg sambong lg
<penreturns> wahahahah
<darknite_> oo
<penreturns> sy nk keje
<darknite_> tapi mmg teringat nk join ape2 event ubuntu
<penreturns> boss soh blk
<penreturns> >..<
<penreturns> bole je
<penreturns> awak dok mane
<darknite_> kepong
<penreturns> ohhh
<penreturns> dekat je ler
<darknite_> mmg pun
<excalibr> diorang ada bagi freebies apa-apa ke penreturns
<penreturns> time bila?
<penreturns> meetup n release?
<excalibr> event ubuntu kita
<penreturns> ada je
<excalibr> ye
<penreturns> cd
<penreturns> sticker
<penreturns> landyard
<penreturns> tu pon kalo ade stock la
<excalibr> stock datang direct dari canonical?
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> dr uds or ff
<excalibr> mmm
<excalibr> penreturns
<excalibr> ko ada layan apa-apa us tv series tak
<penreturns> xde laa
<penreturns> jarang tgk tv
<penreturns> wakakka
<fairuz> yahhhh tensen
<fairuz> sejam aku debug, semua disebabkan lupa letak return
<fairuz> rasa nak makan orang haha
<penreturns> syokk ann
<penreturns> hahahaa
<fairuz> haha tu la
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> fairuz: makan pen
<penreturns> jemput2
<fairuz> yahhhhhhh yahhhhhhh
<fairuz> haha tensen2
<fairuz> xjumpa lagi bug
<fairuz_home> penreturns: tido dh ka
<excalibr> fairuz_home: rupanya setting font titlebar tu ok je
<excalibr> ubuntu tweak je yg tak leh tukar
<fairuz_home> excalibr: oo
<fairuz_home> tak pernah aku tweak2 ni.. kuikui
 * fairuz_home nuub
<fairuz_home> ubuntu korang jugak lawa2
<excalibr> err aku klu tweak pun nak tukar font size tu je
<excalibr> /off
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-20
<fairuz_home> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo fairuz_home 
<unitedpotsmokers> hallow
<excalibr> peeewit..3-2
<excalibr> w/pun game cam ntah apa2 lol
<unitedpotsmokers> huhu
<fairuz_> woot woot
<fairuz_> tida dah ka excalibr
<fairuz_> *tido
<unitedpotsmokers> mlm masih muda lagii
<excalibr> tida tido lagi
<fairuz_> :D
<excalibr> tgh main diablo3, fairuz_ ?
<fairuz_> excalibr: dah lama aku tak login diablo3.. ada benda baru ka dalam diablo3?
<fairuz_> aku duk layan starcraft2 je nih
#ubuntu-my 2012-10-21
<fairuz_> helo2
<excalibr> helo2
<fairuz_> excalibr: helo
<fairuz_> apa bikin
<excalibr> ada benda best tak fairuz
<excalibr> ..
<mypapit> ....
<mypapit> ........
<mypapit> .............
<mypapit> .................
<fairuz_> :)
<mypapit> fairuz_, tak tido lg?
<fairuz_> br pukul 5 kt sini
<fairuz_> apa bikin mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-15
<help_me_or_you_d> aaa: hello
<help_me_or_you_d> seseorang bisakah membantu saya
#ubuntu-my 2013-10-17
<angch> Seeding http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/13.10/ torrents now. Go get them.
<angch> 20mbps.
<excalibr> yay
<fairuz> \o/
<angch> Heh. /me still on 12.04. Not gonna budge.
<excalibr> 13.10 ni rasanya takda apa..benda scope dlm unity tu dgn kernel 3.11 je kot
<angch> meh. installing in vmware
<fairuz> Miss Ubuntu
<fairuz> only been working on Debian and Centos lately
<angch> click click click. installing copying files now.
<angch> fast. most questions auto detected. (same as raring?)
<angch> "Installing system"
<angch> "Configuring hardware"
<angch> Looking at download stats, why so many still grabbing 32 bit desktop?
<angch> Restarting.
<angch> Logging in.
<angch> Okay, now what?
<excalibr> hold your breath and wait for 14.04
<excalibr> lol
<angch> Meh. It works, boring.
<angch> Even all the nonfree stuff just works out of the box. Just checkbox it.
<angch> Booooring.
<angch> Stupid "Smart scope" is stupid. Same as win8.1 stupidity.
<angch> I don't want you to search for music with the keyword "terminal" after 2 second lag when i'm looking for gnome-terminal....
<angch> meh
<excalibr> i hope one day they'll come to their sense and turn off online search by default
<excalibr> i wonder how canonical would react if OEMs do that by default when they load ubuntu on computers they sell
<angch> excalibr, doubt it. oems earn money by preinstalling crapware.
<angch> in this case, online search = crapware.
<angch> whooooa. our mirror server being hammered now.
<angch> use the torrent, dammit.
<excalibr> ngantuk siot..
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-15
<abemin> assalamualaikum!
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-17
<test_> hi
<test_> i have prob 
<test_> i have done konfigur key authentication buat when i try to putty , it appear error, file private key cant open
<test_> ?
#ubuntu-my 2014-10-19
 * sabun^ test
#ubuntu-my 2016-10-22
<Mint> !find mypapit
<lubotu2> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mypapit&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
#ubuntu-my 2018-10-20
<RNM> Hi guys!
<RNM> I see IRC nih dah tak bridge ke telegram
